# ~ Love ~



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

Ruben loves Indy ...


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Just too cute! Amazing pics!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

So cute!! Lovely pics.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

How cute 

Leanne x


----------



## jo_hall (Feb 26, 2012)

Gorgeous photos.Ruben and Indy are lovely


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

That first photo is breathtaking! I grew up with Cavaliers, and had one until a few years ago. I have spotted the difference between the cavapoo and cockapoo - the eyes, if yours are typical of the cross, they definitely have the expressive Cavalier eyes :love-eyes:


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh my god, that is just so cute, 
It's defo love 😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍


Jeanie x


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> That first photo is breathtaking! I grew up with Cavaliers, and had one until a few years ago. I have spotted the difference between the cavapoo and cockapoo - the eyes, if yours are typical of the cross, they definitely have the expressive Cavalier eyes :love-eyes:


Yes, they are both pretty typical of the cross. Ruben does have more of a 'boof head' while Indy has a more poodle face, more petite.

And I can also pretty much tell the difference between the crosses, it certainly is in the eyes!

Indy isn't my dog, she belongs to my best friend. Ruben and Indy share the same Dad we believe (not 100% sure as their Mum's were rescued from a puppy factory!!!). Ruben is one week older than Indy and he is besotted with her, bordering on disturbing! LOL


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Gorgeous Photos.

It's lovely to see other cavapoos. My Cavapoo Milly looks more Cavalier than poodle - but full of bounce though


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Best of friends!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely pics xxx


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Aww so, so cute!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

aaawwwww that look says it all...bless


----------

